# Iwagumi



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

First ever Iwagumi, it's in a 3.3 gallon knitter keeper. 
1.Is the scape to big for tank?
2.what should I change?
3. 1 or a pair of scarlet basis for tank?
4. Swamp guppies? 
5. Pair of endless?
6. 1 pea puffer?
7. What plants to put in this tank?


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

there is space in the corner for plants, maybe freshwater eelgrass? it's native to my area


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

or Vallisneria americana is the scientific name


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario).

IMO, Iwagumi tanks beautiful but are for us and not fish as most are a totally unnatural and too bright environment. With heavy carpeting and hides they might do for dwarf shrimp.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chili rasbora


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't put any fish in an Iwagumi because they're unnatural for any species of fish; maybe dwarf shrimp (and I woudn't even put shrimp in them) but certainly not fish. That's just my opinion. I'm sure there are thousands of other people who don't have the same qualms.

Watching my fish and inverts in their planted tanks and how they use the plants I can't imagine any of them behaving naturally or being stress-free in such open, bright tanks.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Could I take out some of the rocks and have just driftwood, rocks and put in Val's, to get pyy sunfish, a scarlet basis, 5 chili rasbora or 3 CPDs


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There are very few fish that can be kept in such a small space. After you factor in substrate, decor, heater and filter, a 3.3 Kritter Keeper holds less than two gallons. Remember the published dimension include the lid.

Shoaling fish need a minimum of six but 10+ is better to live a natural life and for long-term health. CPD are very active fish and need a 10 gallon or better. The smaller Rasbora (Chili, Phoenix) aren't quite so busy so do okay in a five.

Dario need Java Moss and lots of plants; they are extremely shy little fish and need the plants for security the same as shoaling fish need a shoal.

I haven't had Pygmy Sunfish in a long time but I seem to remember they are a great deal like Dario: Shy, requiring plant-stuffed tanks and live food.

Seriously Fish is a good site to search for profiles. I would go there.


----------



## Calvin88 (Jun 16, 2014)

Would this work for a bumblebee Toby. 1 Single goby w/ sand and shells, 35% water changes,


----------

